# which is more secure?



## miniqq (May 9, 2012)

Geli? Gbde? TrueCrypt?

Did one of above get cracked by someone?


----------



## SirDice (May 9, 2012)

If used properly they're all secure.


----------



## fluca1978 (May 10, 2012)

Seems to me that GELI is the most chosen. Besides, Truecrypt runs in fuse and therefore cannot provide superior performances.


----------



## miniqq (May 17, 2012)

*I*f there is A, it will be have -A one day! Haha.

http://code.google.com/p/truecrack/


----------



## fluca1978 (May 18, 2012)

If I remember it right, GELI provides password-based encryption, while GBDE provides disk based encryption (i.e., you need a password and a key file stored on the disk), therefore the latter is the most secure with respect to weak humans


----------



## vermaden (May 18, 2012)

fluca1978 said:
			
		

> If I remeber it right, GELI provides password-based encryption


GELI also allows you to use a key (even more than one) to encrypt/decrypt.


----------

